# Visa Type Change from Employment Visa to Student Visa



## lisa.ray777

Dear all,

I am an Indian Citizen.
I am faced in a terrible situation. Please help me out. 
I am being sent on-site to Germany from India by my employer. The oppurtunity is very good. I have to apply for the Employment Visa this weak. I have the required invitation letter also.
Now here is a problem . I had earlier applied for Masters course in German universities. I am expecting a decision on getting a seat for Masters course in some of the German Universities. In case I get Accepted as a Masters student, I would like to go for studies rather than working onsite in Germany on my Employer's seal.
Now the question is, if I apply for the Employment visa within this weak and I get Accepted for Masters after two weaks, can I then cancel my Employment visa request and apply fresh for Student Visa.


----------

